
Who Feels Rich Really? – Of Dollars and Data - uptown
https://ofdollarsanddata.com/who-feels-rich-really/
======
sova
Great write-up and the chart is really befuddling -- surely someone must have
a higher perceived income than their actual income, but that only occurs
infrequently, and only at low levels of income. Interesting! How to feel more
rich than you are? Is it due to the brutality of reality and society that we
always feel we are lacking? I think the perceived income is greater for
generous individuals, I would like to see a study on that.

